# Leckage Sensor Technikraum



## Cloud01 (24 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Leckage Sensor für die Überwachung eines Technikraum.
Was würded ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## MFreiberger (24 September 2021)

Moin Cloud01,

wie sind die Rahmenbedingungen?
- Raumgröße
- Leckagemenge
- Medium
- System für die Auswertung

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Cloud01 (24 September 2021)

Raumgrösse ca. 15m2, das Medium wäre Wasser, die Fehlermeldung müsste einfach über einen Schaltkontakt ausgeben werden.


----------



## MFreiberger (24 September 2021)

Moin Cloud01,

das ist vielleicht was:
https://www.de.endress.com/de/messg...hnik/fuellstandssensor/vibronik-grenzschalter

Allgemein ist Endress dafür natürlich der Branchenprimus.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Ing_Lupo (24 September 2021)

Hallo

Jola  oder Bamo


----------



## Cloud01 (24 September 2021)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Hab auch ein bisschen nachgeforscht, interessant wäre ein Band, dass verlegt werden kann.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (24 September 2021)

Hallo

wenn Du 2 Bänder verlegst und wertest das mit einem Elektrodenrelais aus, gehts auch.


----------



## Cloud01 (24 September 2021)

hast du da einen Typ dafür?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (24 September 2021)

Hallo

z.B.  Jola BAMO, Finder ...


----------



## Teddygo (24 September 2021)

Wir setzten in Technikräumen und Laboren Wassermelder von Schabus ein.

Speziell der Wassermelder SHT 5001 wird von uns häufig eingebaut. Als Sensoren dienen die SHT 5006.

Schabus hat aber für viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten das Richtige im Programm....


----------



## lilli (25 September 2021)

https://www.sensorshop24.de/leckagesensor

https://www.de.endress.com/de/messg...ssensor/Konduktiv-Füllstand-Nivotester-FTW325

https://new.abb.com/low-voltage/de-...ieprodukte/monitors/niveauueberwachungsrelais


----------



## Sps-rookie (29 September 2021)

Wir setzen immer diese hier ein 









						LI5131 - Füllstandsensor zur Grenzstanderfassung - ifm
					

Alle Informationen des LI5131 auf einen Blick.  Jetzt beim Marktführer online bestellen. ✓ Technische Daten ✓ Anleitungen ✓ Maßzeichnungen ✓ Zubehör




					www.ifm.com


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 September 2021)

Sps-rookie schrieb:


> Wir setzen immer diese hier ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht uninteressant, sofern man IO-Link nutzt.

@Cloud,
wenn nicht irgend welche Vorschriften eingehalten werden müssen, erfüllen einfache Leckagesensoren von S+S Regeltechnik oder von rinck electronic auch ihren Zweck.


----------

